# LED LIghts..Help identifying the illumination..



## murihikukid (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi... I am searching for LED lights but my mind is entrenched in "normal" light bulbs ..EG 40,60,100 etc watt so that when I come across a 28W LED Bulb is there an easy way to give me an idea of its light output compared to a "normal" light bulb........i have an idea a CFL 20W bulb is basicly the equivilant of a 100W incadescent .......but what about an LED?

I guess I should look for the Lumens of a 28W Led bulb and compere it to the Lumens of a 100W incadescent ?? 

Thankyou for any help...MK


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

quite right. Lumens tells you the intensity of the bulb regardless of type. There are many sites with conversion tables Lumens to watts (W) conversion calculator


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Many of the bulbs here have the conversion factor on the wrapping.


----------

